# Semi-integrierter Steuersatz knackt, Lagerschalen lose... wer kann mir helfen?



## hammerwaldi (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin noch recht neu hier im Forum und habe bisher immer nur still mitgelesen, doch jetzt muss ich selber mal nachfragen, da ich noch keine wirklich hilfreiche Informationen zu meinem Problem gefunden habe.

Es geht um den Steuersatz an meinem Radon Slide 140 2014 (FSA Orbit Z 1.5, Steuersatz für 1,5" Steuerrohr und 1,18" Gabelschaft).

Vor einiger Zeit hat irgendetwas angefangen im Wiegetritt zu knacken, also habe ich mich auf die Suche gemacht und herausgefunden das es der Steuersatz ist. Anschließend hab ich die Ahead-Kappe abgeschraubt und den Vorbau abmontiert, leichter zug an der Gabel und ich hatte den kompletten unteren Steuersatz inkl. Lagerschale am Gabelschaft. Die obere Lagerschale war ein wenig fester, aber trotzdem mit der Hand herauszunehmen. Hatte mich eigentlich darauf eingestellt die Lagerschalen herausdrücken zu müssen, deshalb war ich schon verwundert. Naja, hab dann alles sauber gemacht, neu gefettet (außer die Flächen der Lagerschalen die im Steuerrohr am Rahmen liegen... richtig so?) und wieder zusammengebaut. Knacken nicht mehr vorhanden!

Am nächsten Tag trotzdem mit H&S telefoniert und da wurde mir auch gesagt das die Lagerschalen eingepresst sein müssten und ich damit einfach mal zu einem Fahrradhändler (muss auch nicht unbedingt ein Servicepartner sein, so die Info... Reparatur sollte auch nur bis 30€ übernommen werden, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...) gehen soll, damit geschaut werden kann, was da zu machen wäre. Der Fahrradhändler meinte nun aber das es durchaus "normal" sein kann, dass die Lagerschalen nicht unbedingt eingepresst werden müssen, sondern einfach so eingelegt werden können. Auf welche Aussage kann ich mich denn nun verlassen?

Das Knacken ist jetzt nach 2,5 Wochen wieder da, zwar noch relativ leise, aber vorhanden.

In einem anderen Thread hab ich gelesen das man selbstklebendes Aluband draufkleben soll und dann einpressen, oder eine andere Variante wäre auch noch Loctite, dass allerdings für immer.

Es einfach knacken lassen (  ) wäre wohl auch keine gute Idee, da sich das Steuerrohr verformen könnte.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich? Einschicken möchte ich das Bike bei dem Wetter garantiert nicht 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten und schöne Pfingsten noch! 

Grüße
Waldemar


----------



## holgersen (8. Juni 2014)

Also wenn es wirklich ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz ist (der in der Tat eingepresst gehört) und die Lagerschalen rausfallen, würde ich weder nach irgendwelchen Bastellösungen (Loctite, Aluklebeband) suchen noch jemand daran rumfummeln lassen (ausser den Händler, von dem Du das Bike gekauft hast).

Das willst Du zwar nicht hören, aber für mich ist das ein Fall für einen Rahmentausch. Das Steuerrohr scheint fernab der zulässigen Toleranzen zu sein, so dass Du immer wieder Hudelei mit dem Kram hast und am Ende ist das Steuerrohr evtl. komplett ausgeschlagen.

Ich würde es zurückschicken…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammerwaldi (10. Juni 2014)

holgersen schrieb:


> Also wenn es wirklich ein semiintegrierter Steuersatz ist (der in der Tat eingepresst gehört) und die Lagerschalen rausfallen, würde ich weder nach irgendwelchen Bastellösungen (Loctite, Aluklebeband) suchen noch jemand daran rumfummeln lassen (ausser den Händler, von dem Du das Bike gekauft hast).



Ja, die Bastellösungen gefallen mir selber nicht... 

Ich hatte ja mit H&S telefoniert und da wurde mir am Telefon gesagt ich soll zu einem Händler gehen und diesen dann schauen lassen, aber ich glaube da schreibe ich lieber noch eine Mail, um es schriftlich zu haben 



holgersen schrieb:


> Das willst Du zwar nicht hören, aber für mich ist das ein Fall für einen Rahmentausch. Das Steuerrohr scheint fernab der zulässigen Toleranzen zu sein, so dass Du immer wieder Hudelei mit dem Kram hast und am Ende ist das Steuerrohr evtl. komplett ausgeschlagen.
> 
> Ich würde es zurückschicken…



Zurückschicken würde ich als letzte Instanz sehen, da ich von sehr langen Bearbeitungszeiten gelesen habe...


----------



## fregger87 (10. Juni 2014)

Mach doch mal Fotos von dem Steuersatz! Bist du dir sicher das es die Lagerschalen sind? Mach davon auch mal Fotos!


----------



## hammerwaldi (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bin mir sicher das es die Lagerschalen sind, es geht ja eher darum das die "lose" sind, aber Fotos kann ich trotzdem machen(heute Abend aber erst).


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2014)

In der Rubrik Radon-Bikes bist da mit deinem Problem besimmt besser aufgehoben. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-14


----------



## hammerwaldi (10. Juni 2014)

Wollte hier erst einmal ein paar Antworten abwarten, da es ja nicht unbedingt ein Radon-typischer Mangel ist, aber ich werde dort bestimmt noch einen Link setzen, Danke!


----------



## on any sunday (17. Juni 2014)

Also laut der Radon Heimseite ist da dieser Steuersatz verbaut http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fsa-orbit-z-t-1-1-8-reduzierhuelse-cube-edition-63877 und der ist unten für vollintegrierte Steuersätze, sprich es gibt keine eingepresste Lagerschale, nur das Lager und den Reduzierkonus.


----------



## hammerwaldi (18. Juni 2014)

Nein, es ist ein Semiintegrierter Steuersatz, sowohl oben als auch unten. Von dem FSA Orbit gibt es einige Versionen...

Das Rad muss ich wohl oder übel zu H&S schicken und dort überprüfen lassen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. Juni 2014)

hammerwaldi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin noch recht neu hier im Forum und habe bisher immer nur still mitgelesen, doch jetzt muss ich selber mal nachfragen, da ich noch keine wirklich hilfreiche Informationen zu meinem Problem gefunden habe.
> 
> ...


Das Slide 140 hat ein Steuerkopf in 1,5" Std ist 49mm Lager ist ZS49-11/8" die 49mm Ringe sollten fest im Rahmen sitzen,
die Lager selbst sind nicht so fest System wie IS Lager mit Konus . Klebeband oder Folien sind nicht geeignet am Steuerlager.
Hoffe ich habe dir Geholfen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## hammerwaldi (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

das Rad wird heute abgeholt und dann bei euch vor Ort überprüft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hammerwaldi (7. Juli 2014)

Wollte noch einmal Rückmeldung zu meinem Problem geben...

Der Rahmen musste getauscht werden, irgend etwas war wohl mit dem Fräskopf nicht in Ordnung und ich war auch nicht der Erste mit diesem Problem. So die Auskunft am Telefon.

Zur Wartezeit: am 20. Juni abgeholt und am 05. Juli war es wieder zurück. 

Das Bike ist wieder startklar und ich bin zufrieden, vielen Dank!


----------

